

Controlling Times Square’s Screens With a Phone, for Real This Time - GBond
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/22/controlling-times-squares-screens-with-a-phone-for-real-this-time/?src=twrhp

======
GBond
Discussion of original hoax: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322401>

